# Where can I find salvage Propane tanks



## airlina (Mar 26, 2014)

Been heating with my Econoburn 100 for 4 years without storage, and want to upgrade by adding some storage this summer. My boiler is in my basement and I have only enough room for (2) 150 gallon propane tanks. I've been calling around and so far have had no luck finding a source in Western New York. Tried local propane suppliers, craigslist, junkyards etc. with no luck. Anybody in this area have any sources? Thanks Bruce Lina


----------



## newyorker (Mar 26, 2014)

I have  500 if that helps


----------



## arbutus (Mar 26, 2014)

My local scrapyard had about 20 ranging in size from 250 gallon to 1000 gallon last fall, all scrapped by Ferrelgas.  I'd keep checking in with your local scrapyard, or visit the tank farm in person and ask about purchasing an obsolete or defaced tank for your boiler.


----------



## razerface (Mar 26, 2014)

arbutus said:


> My local scrapyard



same here


----------



## airlina (Mar 26, 2014)

newyorker said:


> I have  500 if that helps


I have space constraints and i need (2) 150 gallon units(they measure 24"dia.x78" long) that must fit thru a concrete door opening in my basement , but thanks for the reply . Bruce


----------



## maple1 (Mar 26, 2014)

I was feeling kind of hopeless until someone from my general area pointed me to a certain scrapyard an hour away. They had a virtual mountain of them of all sizes. I got one 110 gallon one for expansion, it's 30" x 4ft. So maybe possible to plumb some of those in too? Smaller is definitely better with restricted space - even after accounting for extra plumbing.

Double check all the scrap yards within an hour or two - I'm talking the biggest ones, like where the little scrap guys take their stuff to.


----------



## cityboy172 (Mar 31, 2014)

What would be a fair price to pay for 1,000 gallon tanks?  Found some Anhydrous tanks somewhat locallly, don't want to pay to much, but am thinking about jumping on them because they are availible and  somewhat local.


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 1, 2014)

cityboy172 said:


> What would be a fair price to pay for 1,000 gallon tanks?  Found some Anhydrous tanks somewhat locallly, don't want to pay to much, but am thinking about jumping on them because they are availible and  somewhat local.



If the tags are expired, They are only worth scrap price or slightly higher. Good tags = half or up yo 3/4 of new price ?


----------



## Coal Reaper (Apr 1, 2014)

cityboy172 said:


> What would be a fair price to pay for 1,000 gallon tanks?  Found some Anhydrous tanks somewhat locallly, don't want to pay to much, but am thinking about jumping on them because they are availible and  somewhat local.


 fair seemed to be $.75/gallon capacity when i got mine.  lot of places seem to be at $1/gallon which aint bad if its local.  close to $.50/gallon can be had once in a blue moon...


----------



## maple1 (Apr 1, 2014)

I paid around $800 (incl. tax) for two 330's and one 110.


----------



## Floydian (Apr 1, 2014)

cityboy172 said:


> What would be a fair price to pay for 1,000 gallon tanks? Found some Anhydrous tanks somewhat locallly, don't want to pay to much, but am thinking about jumping on them because they are availible and somewhat local.



I payed $1000 for a 1000 gal anhydrous ammonia nurse tank (+$100 for delivery from 2 hrs away). This tank was made in '84 and was still in almost perfect condition, both inside and out. The anhydrous tanks are rated at like 250 psi IIRC. The domed ends are 3/8" and rest is 5/16". Mine weighed 2400 lbs.

Just be sure to have appropriate respirator and sealed eye protection when you open it up for the first time as there could be a tiny bit of ammonia left behind. Then simply fill it with water, drain it and you are good to go. 

Noah


----------



## Chris Hoskin (Apr 1, 2014)

I am, of course, a big fan of thermal storage, but if you can only fit 300 gallons with a 100kbtu boiler, I might not bother....You may want to consider an unpressurized tank of more like 600 gallons if doorway size is your only problem and not footprint.


----------



## cityboy172 (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks like I'm in the right ballpark then. Thanks guys.


----------



## chewy (Apr 2, 2014)

cityboy172 said:


> What would be a fair price to pay for 1,000 gallon tanks?  Found some Anhydrous tanks somewhat locallly, don't want to pay to much, but am thinking about jumping on them because they are availible and  somewhat local.


I have 2 right now on hold at ceres solution that felled inspection.  $330 ea.  I just did some calling around the other day.   Once all the anhydrous has been spread this spring there will be tanks around.
Erin


----------



## cityboy172 (Apr 4, 2014)

chewy said:


> I have 2 right now on hold at ceres solution that felled inspection.  $330 ea.  I just did some calling around the other day.   Once all the anhydrous has been spread this spring there will be tanks around.
> Erin


Yeah, that's what I figure too. I said screw it though and picked up 2000 gallons worth yesterday. They were availible, and one of the 2 main pieces of the puzzle I need to put together.


----------

